# Siriusxm free trial



## PA GIANTS FAN

May 20-June 2 2014
Can listen to 60 channels free


----------



## James Long

PA GIANTS FAN said:


> May 20-June 2 2014
> Can listen to 60 channels free


Again? They seem to run that preview often.


----------



## Nighthawk68

They ran it last year at this time also, I think there was 3 in the last year.


----------



## VaJim

Still too expensive


----------



## gjrhine

pocket change


----------



## Laxguy

gjrhine said:


> pocket change


For many, yes, but not all. I don't have it on the principle that I don't want low bitrate sounds, and the traffic info often is inaccurate. So at a penny a month it's overpriced for me.


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47

I have a 30 day free trial on the internet service, I think I may keep it a while . It sounds ok on my iphone to what ever I hook it up to , and has many more channels.


----------



## VaJim

They lost me with all the extra fees they tack on as well as not allowing multiple radios on the same account at a reasonable cost. The online stream is way over priced.


----------



## Eva

The preview lit up on my receiver which has XM/Sirius built in. I don't subscribe since on a big system, the low bitrate is really noticeable and painful to listen too.


----------



## Laxguy

Quite so. I found that for a while, the quality was all right on the Symphonic channel- which ever one is on Preview.... But then it reverted to a low nitrate.


----------



## FLWingNut

I don't listen for the music anyway. The bitrate is low and can sound out of phase on some channels. I have 1700 songs on my phone for music. I subscribe for the sports, and since I just got the six months for 30 bucks offer, it's worth it to me.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

The 60 Channel free preview is back August 26 to September 8


----------



## ground_pounder

I just got the 5 months for 25 bucks worth it to me vs regular radio!!


----------



## damondlt

I called to drop them, got 30 days free. But still going to cancel next month.


----------



## PrinceLH

They're not so generous with the promo pricing, since they merged. I was able to get the service for an average of $79.00 a year. Now, if I negotiate hard, still over $100.00. They really didn't care if they kept my business or not. They said that most people just pay whatever they charged, no questions asked and less then 25% even negotiate price. Too me, the service isn't worth what they're asking. since amalgamation, their service has become stagnant.


----------



## gjrhine

Yes only 24+ million (with a M) subs.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

The free 60 channel preview is returning Nov. 19 - Dec. 2


----------



## I WANT MORE

Is this company still in business? :sleeping:


----------



## gjrhine

I WANT MORE said:


> Is this company still in business? :sleeping:


25 million customers in fact. duh


----------



## ground_pounder

VaJim said:


> VaJim, on 20 May 2014 - 02:36 AM, said:
> 
> Still too expensive


call em and haggle with em. I have never paid full price for a sub they always offer me a year for 84 bucks or 5 months for 25.00!! I have never paid the radio swap fee either :righton: . I tell em there out of there minds if they think i'm paying 15 bucks for them to push a few buttons :rolling: as well there completely crazy if they think i'm paying almost 200 bucks a year to hear the same dam songs over and over :eek2: :rotfl: then I threaten to cancel and I tell em i'll just load up my mp3 player and listen to the same **** over and over but for free and with better sound quality than theres :sure:


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

SiriusXM 60 Channel free preview back once again Febuary 4-17


----------



## machavez00

I dropped XM after the merger and the Program Directors for the Decades channels were fired. The Decades channels went from playing any music from that decade to pop top 40. I'll consider resubscribing when they bring back Matt the Kat.


----------



## seern

Dumped it after they combined the Symphonic and pops classic channels. Like most broadcasters listeners of classical music are basically ignored and they wanted to use the bandwidth for more rock stations. I know this is where the money is, but that does not mean they have to ignore us. Have been listening to Pandora since and not regrets. More choices of classical music, cheaper and it streams easily to the car radio.


----------



## Laxguy

And it has a bit stream worthy of classical music- at least Pandora One does.


----------



## seern

Laxguy said:


> And it has a bit stream worthy of classical music- at least Pandora One does.


Which is what I have and must admit my sub rattles the room on some pieces.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

Looks like free preview of Sports channels for 2015 Basketball Championship. March 13-23


----------



## I WANT MORE

Is it true that they have added @Fox Sports Radio?


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

Free trial May19 - June 1 2015


----------



## ground_pounder

my special deal is almost over. and once it is i'm gonna tell them to stick it up there asses. i can't get no signal not even from the repeater wich was a full bar. some of the songs are not even in stereo there in mono :eek2: . never mind the terrible bit rate from the birds makes me puke. don't even get me going on the wonderful playlists of the same 30 ****ing songs over and over :bang


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

60 channel Two free trial is back Nov. 16 - 29 2016


----------



## Jim148

PA GIANTS FAN said:


> 60 channel Two free trial is back Nov. 16 - 29 2016


Thanks for the tip. What do I do to get it? Do I simply tune in or do I need to contact them?


----------



## tylorert

Jim148 said:


> Thanks for the tip. What do I do to get it? Do I simply tune in or do I need to contact them?


tune in


----------



## Carolina

This used to be a lot busier part of the Forum. I still have my Sat. radio in my car and I have it on my computer as well. I love it in the car, but normally forget to use it on my computer. 

I guess I'm getting old. The "new" music doesn't seem to be to my liking.


----------



## Bradman

I just finished a two month free trial and won't even pay the 6 months for $30 deal they offered.
The sound quality/bit rate for music is abysmal, there is compression artifacts and it sounds like it is in a tube underwater.
Also, I experienced numerous dropouts on several different channels with regularity.


----------



## gjrhine

Bradman said:


> I just finished a two month free trial and won't even pay the 6 months for $30 deal they offered.
> The sound quality/bit rate for music is abysmal, there is compression artifacts and it *sounds like it is in a tube underwater*.
> Also, I experienced *numerous dropouts on several different channels with regularity*.


That is a you problem. There something wrong with your equipment. The sound is close to CD quality. Full stop.


----------



## peds48

I have been following this thread and this question is always lingering. Why would anyone need this service with the proliferation of many streaming music services, specially now that all four major cell carriers offer "unlimited" data plans. I had XM when the initially came out for about a year and was very disappointed with their services. It seems that the music was very limited, pretty much played the same songs over and over and service was very spotty. Although this was some 10 plus year since I had the service it seems as though there has not been many improvements from what I can tell from reading on various places. 

I know that some folks got the service because of Howard Stern, but besides special content, how is this still a thing. And before anyone says that unlimited data is not really unlimited, well while true, I have been with T-Mobile for many years now and there has been months where I use over 30GB of data and I have never seen a reduction on quality of service. 

Right now six days after I started my bill cycle I have used almost 7GB. 

Again, not bashing anyone who uses this service but rather I just want to understand why someone would use this service as compared to any of the other music services like GooglePlay, Apple Music, Tidal, Spotify, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billsharpe

Sirius radio came with the new car, so I use the service there. primarily for 40s Junction. Well worth the $5 per month. I use Pandora and Amazon Prime Music at home.


----------



## Laxguy

gjrhine said:


> That is a you problem. There something wrong with your equipment. The sound is close to CD quality. Full stop.


Do you have any data to back that up? The sound I hear in my top flight equipment is similar to low bitrate music, perhaps around 32 bits. And that's for classical music. Talk shows are around 16 bit if that.


----------



## trh

gjrhine said:


> That is a you problem. There something wrong with your equipment. The sound is close to CD quality. Full stop.





Laxguy said:


> Do you have any data to back that up? The sound I hear in my top flight equipment is similar to low bitrate music, perhaps around 32 bits. And that's for classical music. Talk shows are around 16 bit if that.


I agree with Laxguy. Most of the channels have sound quality way below CD quality. I don't connect mine anymore to my main system and only use mine in the car or in an old SkyFi boom box. The Classical Channel seems to have the best quality when compared to the others.


----------



## Laxguy

Update: I think I rated Symphony channel too low. I'd guess it's about 64 bits. 

Mr. hine: If you have access to data, please post asap!!


----------



## gjrhine

billsharpe said:


> Sirius radio came with the new car, so I use the service there. primarily for 40s Junction. Well worth the $5 per month.


Plus news, weather, sports, traffic, on and on. There are many reasons for 31.45 million (with a "m") subscribers. If you can not find something to like it's a YOU problem. If it "*sounds like it is in a tube underwater" *
it's a YOU problem. Period.


----------



## Laxguy

gjrhine:

In order to have any credibility in this thread you should say what the bitrates are, and second, disclose what your relationship with the company is.


----------



## gjrhine

What a joke if you think I need or want any credibility from you.

Just putting out the truth for those who choose to benefit from it.


----------



## inkahauts

gjrhine said:


> What a joke if you think I need or want any credibility from you.
> 
> Just putting out the truth for those who choose to benefit from it.


Not sure why you think that. I've know for a fact that while Sirius and Xmas have always claimed sound quality of cd quality it has never been truly that. And it's never actually claimed that on all channels either. I sold the equipment and service years ago, and their quality has not increased. Some radios manipulate the signal to sound less bit starved but it's still bit starved. Generally this was done to deal with MP3 sound sources and satellite benefited from it. This argument is similar to people who think MP3 sounds like a cd. It doesn't and it isn't possible for it to if all things are equal.

I had a couple cal tech kids come into my store and tell me MP3 is every bit as good as cd once. I proved them wrong and they where shocked. And forever realized there is a difference and there's real reason behind it that's better than the arguments they had against it.

With that said I can easily see why some people subscribe to it.

I also know they don't have 31 million paying people. A lot of those are are new car subs who haven't paid a dime. Also of any company out there this one probably gets less than retail price more than any other. People keep it because at a low price it's a good deal. Not for it's sound quality. But the material at that price. I always loved the traffic reports but it's still not worth the price for me personally.

But don't call the sound quality a you problem. It's just a reality. How much a person cares is a different story. It's better than old cassette tapes; it's all relative. And I'm sure plenty of people don't have good enough hearing to tell. But I haven't met any of those people in person yet myself.


----------



## trh

gjrhine said:


> What a joke if you think I need or want any credibility from you.
> 
> Just putting out the truth for those who choose to benefit from it.


Well here's the truth: I had XM since the first year it came out.

CD Quality?? It only sounds the same as a CD when I am driving down the road at 60 mph with the top down.


----------



## Bradman

gjrhine said:


> That is a you problem. There something wrong with your equipment. The sound is close to CD quality. Full stop.


Dropouts, maybe, I used the factory radio in a car. The bitrate of the music,though is not in dispute. It is far below redbook CD and generally runs from 32-64kbps. If you think the earbuds that came with your phone sound good, then rock on, full stop.


----------



## gjrhine

trh said:


> CD Quality??


"*close to* CD quality" Some words ("close to") you chose not to quote (and I stand by) but that does not fit your narrative does it?


----------



## trh

gjrhine said:


> "*close to* CD quality" Some words ("close to") you chose not to quote (and I stand by) but that does not fit your narrative does it?


I hate to burst you bubble, but I didn't leave out any words to fit my narrative. You obviously didn't read my first post (#39), where I stated that: "Most of the channels have sound quality way below CD quality."


----------



## Laxguy

What bitrate does Sirius use for music, for talk?


----------



## Laxguy

gjrhine said:


> "*close to* CD quality" Some words ("close to") you chose not to quote (and I stand by) but that does not fit your narrative does it?


This would be the first I've heard anyone but an employee say that it was even marginally close to CD quality. Can you provide any facts??


----------



## gjrhine

trh said:


> You obviously didn't read my first post (#39), where I stated that: "Most of the channels have sound quality way below CD quality."


Quite possible. I have neither the time nor inclination for most of the noise here.

Learn about VBR and constantly improving compression algorithms to understand why close to CD quality. I am not about to do anybody's research for them but there are your clues.


----------



## Laxguy

DATA!
Sirius employee?


----------



## inkahauts

gjrhine said:


> Quite possible. I have neither the time nor inclination for most of the noise here.
> 
> Learn about VBR and constantly improving compression algorithms to understand why close to CD quality. I am not about to do anybody's research for them but there are your clues.


I know about that stuff. Doesn't change anything. Sat radio is nowhere near cd quality. Heck cds alone have a lot of different quality levels themselves. And I've never heard one as bad as sat radio. Not even close.

Have you ever listened to a cd of a song that you just heard on sat radio from the exact same radio system? I have. And if you don't hear a difference I'm betting it's more the radio manipulating both signals to sound similar than anything else.


----------



## billsharpe

I mainly listen to 40's Junction on my car stereo. These were originally 78-rpm recordings and are not in stereo. They sound pretty good to me, certainly better than my original 78's did.


----------



## Laxguy

It is cool that much of the music heard in the 40's to 60's sounds better today, as equipment has become within reach of everyone. No longer need a $5,000 turntable and a $40,000 amp, preamp and speakers of similar price.


----------



## Laxguy

gjrhine said:


> Learn about VBR and constantly improving compression algorithms to understand why close to CD quality. I am not about to do anybody's research for them but there are your clues.


Most of us understand VBR as well as a myriad of compression schemes. Do you have data to back up your assertions?


----------



## trh

Research??? I only need to listen to the music with my ears to know the quality level is way below that of a CD. 

How far? What measurements? Again, it doesn't matter. But it is bad enough that I will only listen to my Sat radio in the car. Never on my home system (unless it is a sporting event that I can't or don't want to watch on TV).


----------



## Laxguy

trh- Was asking only for the fellow asserting near CD quality for facts, data, something concrete. Nada. I suspect he's employed by Sirius. But he can't be bothered to produce anything substantive, apparently.


----------



## trh

Laxguy said:


> trh- Was asking only for the fellow asserting near CD quality for facts, data, something concrete. Nada. I suspect he's employed by Sirius. But he can't be bothered to produce anything substantive, apparently.


Either someone with a financial interest in the company or someone who hasn't listened to the service.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

Free listing Aug. 23 - Sept. 5 2017


----------



## scooper

Well - to this pair of (almost 57 year old) ears - Sirius XM isn't even as good as some of my MP3s - Most of which were ripped to 160kbps or better (anything I do now is done to 320kbps - and that is still not quite as good as CD) . sat radio is great for having radio out on the rode - you can listen to the same channel all the way across the country - and then there is the variety factor. I enjoy having sat when I'm driving cross country / out of my local area - but I usually listen to local broadcasters for news / traffic/ etc.


----------



## scooper

gjrhine said:


> Says more about your ears and/or equipment. Get it all checked.


I'll have you know that I probably have better ears than you - I can still hear 22KHz - can you ?

I can hear the missing info from Sat and MP3's. Nothing wrong with my equipment. I can't see for crap without my glasses, but my hearing is VERY WELL developed - I played in the orchestra on Cello and string bass while I was going through school.


----------



## inkahauts

scooper said:


> I'll have you know that I probably have better ears than you - I can still hear 22KHz - can you ?
> 
> I can hear the missing info from Sat and MP3's. Nothing wrong with my equipment. I can't see for crap without my glasses, but my hearing is VERY WELL developed - I played in the orchestra on Cello and string bass while I was going through school.


Don't worry about that guy, he claims a lot of things of about terrible audio being good and we all know he has no real evidence for any of it, and hes just generally wrong about everything he says on this subject.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

Free trial again Nov. 14-27


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

Free trial May 14-29 2018


----------



## cypherx

PA GIANTS FAN said:


> Free trial May 14-29 2018


I just came here to ask if there was a trial. Thanks. My new car trial expired May 6th. Yesterday was scrolling through channels and hits1 came on. Thought wow, a mess up in my favor! I won't respond to their 6 months for $30 comeback offer until AFTER this trial. Noticed two favorites, Z100 and KISS-FM say Not Authorized.


----------



## B. Shoe

cypherx said:


> Noticed two favorites, Z100 and KISS-FM say Not Authorized.


You might need to request a signal refresh. The trial should include all channels.


----------



## cypherx

Notice the smartphone app is free too. Above the login button is a simple button to get right in. It all seems to work and work well. The Bluetooth audio to my car works well and the sound quality is much better. There’s a ton more channels real high up on the dial. My steering wheel controls also change the song. Very nice.


----------



## Blueflash

It's that time again soon.
Listen FREE
Aug. 30 - Sept. 10
LISTEN FREE now through sept 10th and take a different look.


----------



## Laxguy

Blueflash: Have you any information regarding bitrates that Sirius satellite is sending out for music channels?


----------



## TXD16

Blueflash said:


> It's that time again soon.
> Listen FREE
> Aug. 30 - Sept. 10
> LISTEN FREE now through sept 10th and take a different look.


Lovin' it! For those of us who may have previously enjoyed the amazing and ever-increasing variety of programming available on SiriusXM, not to mention the virtually uninterrupted coast-to-coast coverage, this welcome "freeview" of a high-quality audio provider, and its well-managed playlists, is yet another opportunity to freely sample some of the great SiriusXM programming, without any commitment whatsoever. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## trh

TXD16 said:


> Lovin' it! For those of us who may have previously enjoyed the amazing and ever-increasing variety of programming available on SiriusXM, not to mention the virtually uninterrupted coast-to-coast coverage, this welcome "freeview" of a high-quality audio provider, and its well-managed playlists, is yet another opportunity to freely sample some of the great SiriusXM programming, without any commitment whatsoever. Thanks for the heads-up.


Did you forget the [sarcasm] tag?


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

Free listening is back Nov. 15-26


----------



## gjrhine

TXD16 said:


> Lovin' it! For those of us who may have previously enjoyed the amazing and ever-increasing variety of programming available on SiriusXM, not to mention the virtually uninterrupted coast-to-coast coverage, this welcome "freeview" of a high-quality audio provider, and its well-managed playlists, is yet another opportunity to freely sample some of the great SiriusXM programming, without any commitment whatsoever. Thanks for the heads-up.


Agree both high quality programming choices and audio.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

Listen free May 22 - June 4


----------



## AngryManMLS

PA GIANTS FAN said:


> Listen free May 22 - June 4


Thanks for providing this info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Phil T

I discovered the trial today when my car started giving me weather warnings. I don't subscribe to that part of the service but weather, fuel prices, movie times and traffic all started working today on my Nissan.


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

Listen free June 25 - July 6


----------



## PA GIANTS FAN

Listen free now to Dec. 1


----------

